# MFT sacrificial strip and where to put it.



## Gogsi (3 Sep 2021)

I'm considering buying an MFT style top and have been watching many of Peter Millard's superb videos. 
He really knows his stuff and is such a very personable guy. The way he presents these videos in such a friendly, unassuming way, it feels as if he's talking directly to me. 
So, I'm wondering if anyone can tell me how to add a sacrificial strip to the table, what material to make it out of and installing it without using a router as I don't have one of these. 
Also, having never actually used an MFT, I'd like to know exactly where most people place these strips.
I'm presuming it's the right side of the table. Is there a particular distance from the side of the table?
Thanks so much for your invaluable help.


----------



## Rorschach (3 Sep 2021)

Put your dogs and track in the position you think you will most comfortable and useful, draw a pencil line down the cut strip, this is where your strip needs to go.

As to whether you need one? Well that's a different story really. For me, the point of the MFT top is that it itself is sacrificial, so I wouldn't worry and would just cut into it.


----------



## Gogsi (3 Sep 2021)

Thanks a lot Wicker Man.


----------



## BucksDad (3 Sep 2021)

Peter himself reads and posts on these forums, so he will probably be along in a bit to give his thoughts. (@petermillard)

Are you looking at buying fences from benchdogs? Their right hand support fence is 245mm - so if you were going for that, you'd be wise to leave enough space for that.

To install it without a router - then use your tracksaw. Set the depth for your sacrificial strip (from memory Peter uses 6mm MDF) and then just cut a number of grooves for whatever width you'd like.

The CNC company that Peter used to use was selling premade MFT tops with sacrificial strips supplied - however I think that company has now refocused on bespoke work only as they have now removed their online shop with the MFT tops, so don't be confused if you watch one of his videos and then try and follow a link to one.


----------



## Gogsi (3 Sep 2021)

Very helpful ! 
Yes, I am considering a Benchdogs fence for sure and am also trying to decide on which dogs as there are quite an array available and, never having used an MFT before, it's a wee bit daunting. However, watched a video which highly recommended Quad dogs as they can be tightened in situ with a twist.
You mentioned Peter might be along in a minute. That guy is totally amazing! He somehow manages to pack 48 hours worth of work into 24......and then manages to answer just about every post on YouTube. He's without doubt some boy to be one boy. I cannot commend him highly enough 
Thanks so much for your help BucksDad


----------



## Rorschach (3 Sep 2021)

Before spending on dogs, fences etc it is worth having a good think about how much use you are going to get from it.

I use my track saw rarely so for me just doing traditional layout and cutting to a pencil line works great. I also rarely cut something perfectly square (intentionally I should add) as I am modifying, repairing etc rather than making from new. At the moment I don't have any need for fences and dogs, just the track saw, some clamps and something to run it on (I use a piece of celotex). If I were doing lots of repetitive cuts, making new furniture from scratch etc then it would make more sense. 
Just something to consider before spending money on stuff you might not need, your money may be better spent on different tools to achieve the results you need.


----------



## Gogsi (3 Sep 2021)

You're dead right Wicker man. I do need to give this considerable thought before forking out some money. Thanks for giving me a nudge to think twice and spend carefully : )


----------



## petermillard (3 Sep 2021)

Gogsi said:


> I'm considering buying an MFT style top and have been watching many of Peter Millard's superb videos.
> He really knows his stuff and is such a very personable guy. The way he presents these videos in such a friendly, unassuming way, it feels as if he's talking directly to me.
> So, I'm wondering if anyone can tell me how to add a sacrificial strip to the table, what material to make it out of and installing it without using a router as I don't have one of these.
> Also, having never actually used an MFT, I'd like to know exactly where most people place these strips.
> ...


Hi there and thanks for your kind comments. I do talk a little about the sacrificial strip placement in the portable bench build vids, and the MFT replacement top vids, but obviously your actual placement will depend on how you’re planning to locate the rail eg rail dogs that attach to the rail, or tall dogs in the top that the rail bears against.

I like to make my strip about 40mm wide, with ~30mm of that beneath the rail, so it still works for bevel cuts. As to wether you ‘need’ a sacrificial strip, I agree with @Rorschach in that the whole top is sacrificial, but just cutting into a replaceable strip extends the life of the top significantly, costs little in time and money, so why not?

Hope that helps! P


----------



## Gogsi (3 Sep 2021)

Thanks a lot Peter.
The size and depth i wasn't sure about so, appreciate that.
All the best.

Gordon


----------



## Bigegg (3 Sep 2021)

Me personally, I'd use it for a while, then put your sacrificial strip where the worst wear is.


----------



## Gogsi (3 Sep 2021)

Bigegg said:


> Me personally, I'd use it for a while, then put your sacrificial strip where the worst wear is.


My thoughts exactly. Yes, why cut out a perfectly good bit of the table when it could be used for, in my case, at least a few months.........great minds..think alike: )


----------



## PerryGunn (3 Sep 2021)

I posted  this thread after I built my MFT and, in the thread, @custard made a good point about sacrificial strip positioning with the BenchDogs fence and right-hand extension so you might want to have a look and see if it applies to you


----------



## Rorschach (3 Sep 2021)

Bigegg said:


> Me personally, I'd use it for a while, then put your sacrificial strip where the worst wear is.



Very sensible idea.


----------



## Gogsi (3 Sep 2021)

Thanks PerryGunn, I'll certainly keep that in mind. Love your table. It's a thing of beauty !


----------



## northan (4 Sep 2021)

Hi @Gogsi 
I was in a similar position to you not long ago. It was my first MFT and making a similar choice. 
I however decided to buy the Parf jig because then I could make as many tops as I wanted and replace the tops as often as I want without relying on a sacrificial strip. 
This has worked out for me well as I have noticed in the first month, I made lots of cuts in places where the sacrificial strip was not. Normally I would freak out as it would be another £100 for a new top. 
I don't have the benchdog fence yet, managing with 4 benchdogs, but this is my next purchase. I do love my workbench MFT, great for lots of other stuff. 
BTW I have made a sort of tension box style top with easy access underneath. Need to retrieve screws if they fall down lol


----------



## Gogsi (4 Sep 2021)

Thanks so much for your insights northan. Will certainly keep them in mind.


----------

